# Professional rider needed Rossendale



## Fides (13 August 2014)

I have a 5yo sec D who was backed late due to being quite immature. I have my horses at home and am in my own so I am looking for someone to come and help out (paid work). My mare is 6 and I have done all her backing and schooling myself but Imperial is a little sharp to school safely on my own. He isn't bad in any way, just it would be a lot easier to have another pair of hands on the ground, or in the saddle. I've had him since he was 3 weeks old and he is very special to me and really want to crack on with him now.

Can anyone recommend anyone?


----------



## Amyjayne (17 August 2014)

where abouts in rossendale are you based ? xx


----------



## Fides (17 August 2014)

I'm in Bacup near the golf club


----------



## Capriole (17 August 2014)

Oh you're not far from where I am ATM, I'm over past Tod for a while.


----------



## Amyjayne (17 August 2014)

no problem my friend lives near there .If you want information on what you want to know about me email me on amymillett@outlook.com but i can get up to you somehow


----------



## Fides (17 August 2014)

Capriole said:



			Oh you're not far from where I am ATM, I'm over past Tod for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Another local  we need a meet up


----------



## Capriole (17 August 2014)

I'm in, if it's the next couple of weeks and I can get there. Just had surgery couple of weeks ago so not so mobile right now


----------



## Fides (17 August 2014)

Capriole said:



			I'm in, if it's the next couple of weeks and I can get there. Just had surgery couple of weeks ago so not so mobile right now 

Click to expand...

Bummer  I'm doing stupid shifts for the next couple of weeks anyway  if you're laid up and need a hand just gimme a shout x


----------



## Fides (17 August 2014)

Capriole - I'm getting garbage PMs again  stupid HHO  they either come through as nonsense or I get a full alert when I have none


----------



## Capriole (17 August 2014)

I tried to reply to you but it said your pms are full . 

Thank you very very much for your email, I appreciate your kindness very much.  The horses are at home and I'm at my mothers being waited on hand and foot, all I need is a bell


----------



## Fides (9 September 2014)

Anyone?

I also make a good brew and offer cake as part of the deal


----------



## gnubee (28 September 2014)

There is a bhsai just up from me in weir who I am considering getting lessons with once I have taken my 5 yr old as far as I can on my own. Havent got there yet, but she might be worth a go for you.http://www.bhs.org.uk/enjoy-riding/find-an-instructor-or-groom/people/ghi/halia-williams


----------



## Fides (28 September 2014)

Thanks gnubee


----------



## Honey08 (28 September 2014)

Halia's got her BHSII.  I don't know her personally but have heard good things about her through friends.


----------



## Netflix (10 November 2014)

Lauren O'Hagan is only up the road in Oswaldtwistle.  Her yard is in bury. She has helped me with my youngster.  Very good and will ride for you. She has a website too.


----------



## a.s.e.walmsley (16 December 2014)

Are you still looking for a rider?


----------



## joulsey (3 January 2015)

I think Fides has left this site now


----------

